

Luddites in Paris - rmason
http://www.city-journal.org/2015/eon0709gs.html#.VZ7tXoeD6Zo.twitter

======
DrScump
statements like this are really short-sighted: "New technology has satisfied
consumer demand for taxi rides with superior quality—and at a better price."

Well, for the limited scope served by Uber and its drivers, sure.

But if you're a consumer who has a disability, or one who wants to go to a
"bad" neighborhood at an inconvenient time of night, Uber and such may be no
option at all.

Taxis are generally _required_ to accept any fare within their operating area
without regard to perceived dangers of the destination and chance of getting a
paying return fare. (For example, if you enter a cab at JFK, that driver is
obligated to take you anywhere in the five boroughs, and s/he must do so for
fixed rates regardless of demand or weather.) Uber drivers can simply decline
such fares invisibly to the affected consumer... or wait for bonus rates to
kick in.

No matter how much you like Uber and its parallels, just realize that it's not
a level playing field.

